# Reminder about your PM inbox limit



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wasn't sure where to put this but Thought I would throw up a reminder to make sure your PM inbox's aren't full when you send out a PM. Had a member pm me yesterday and I can't reply to them to answer their question because their inbox is full, so I thought this might get their attention lol and also remind everyone that your inbox is limited is to 100 pm's as a non donator and 250 for donators (not sure if that's just the inbox or total messages saved, sent ect..maybe someone else can answer that). May seem like alot , but apparently they add up quick lol.... There's a total count next to the private messages link to help you keep count. 
I hope you see this Tom (user_error) so I can answer your pm lol


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

It's total messages, including sent messages.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thats what I thought , thanks Daniel


----------

